# TTTF Seed Blends



## RekeHavoc (Sep 27, 2017)

First, please forgive me as I know this is a total noob question, but you've got to start somewhere, right?!?

I am wanting to reseed several bare spots in my lawn. These areas are partially shaded at times throughout the day. I have been shopping around for TTTF blends and below is what my preferred supplier currently has. I have tried to do some research on these, but I think I have just come away even more confused. Can someone who is much smarter than me give me a quick rundown of the pros/cons of each of these and why one might be chosen over the other?

- Falcon IV, Firewall, Hemi, Houndog 8, & Turbo (equal percentages)
- Cochise IV, Hemi, Hot Rod, LS 1200, & Rebounder (equal percentages)
- Firebird 2, Hot Rod, & Hemi (equal percentages)

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

From what I saw on NTEP for your State.. they are all pretty close. I couldn't find data for all of them, but what I could find I did a quick comparison.

The first bolded number is genetic color* and the last bolded number is average turfgrass quality*...

TURFGRASS QUALITY 
NAME	*COLOR* JAN	FEB	MAR	APR	MAY	JUN	JUL	AUG	SEP	OCT	NOV	DEC	*MEAN*
LS 1200 *8.7* 5	5	8.7	8.3	8.7	n/a	n/a	n/a	7.7	8.7	8.7	8.7	*7.7*
TURBO	*8.3* 5.3	5	8	8.3	8.3	n/a	n/a	n/a	7.3	8	8.3	8.3	*7.4*
FALCON IV	*8.3* 4.7	5	8.3	8.3	8	n/a	n/a	n/a	7	8.7	8.3	7.7	*7.3*
HEMI	*8.3* 4.7	4.7	8	8.7	8.3	n/a	n/a	n/a	7.3	8.7	8.7	7.7	*7.4*
COCHISE IV	*8.3* 5	5	8	9	8.3	n/a	n/a	n/a	6.7	8.7	8.7	7.7	*7.4*
FIREBIRD 2	*7.7* 6.3	6.7	7.3	7	7.3	8.3	8.3	8	8.3	8	8	7	*7.6*
FIREWALL *7.7* 7	6.3	7	7.3	8	8.3	8	7.7	7.3	8.3	8	7.7	*7.6*

*TURFGRASS QUALITY AND OTHER RATINGS 1-9; 9=BEST

Can you ask them to do a "special blend"?


----------



## RekeHavoc (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you for your help. I did look up the NTEP data the other day, but wasn't really sure how to analyze all of the data. Is there even a perceptible difference between an 8.7 and a 7.7? I'm sure I could ask them for a custom blend, but again, I feel that may be above my pay grade. :lol:


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

RekeHavoc said:


> Thank you for your help. I did look up the NTEP data the other day, but wasn't really sure how to analyze all of the data. Is there even a perceptible difference between an 8.7 and a 7.7? I'm sure I could ask them for a custom blend, but again, I feel that may be above my pay grade. :lol:


Is your preferred supplier Bob Hogan ?

He sells many of the cultivars you listed. Give him a call if he is not. Nice place to buy clean TTTF seed. (888) 224 6426


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

RekeHavoc said:


> Thank you for your help. I did look up the NTEP data the other day, but wasn't really sure how to analyze all of the data. Is there even a perceptible difference between an 8.7 and a 7.7? I'm sure I could ask them for a custom blend, but again, I feel that may be above my pay grade. :lol:


Its also seems incredibly subjective, having looked at many many NTEP reports for KBG/Rye the data between testing sites seems a bit skewed as well.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> Is your preferred supplier Bob Hogan ?
> 
> He sells many of the cultivars you listed. Give him a call if he is not. Nice place to buy clean TTTF seed. (888) 224 6426


+1. My TTTF Blend (you can see it in my signature) was from Hogan. I've been very happy with it. :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

From my acquaintance with the reports, the NTEP studies rate the performance of a large variety of cultivars of each grass type in different climates/locations across the country. The cultivars are rated on a variety of indices, including color quality, leaf texture, spring green-up, and disease resistance.
When selecting a cultivar for your lawn, you may choose to prioritize any of these indices. For example, being from Tennessee, you might want to select cultivars that are rated highest in disease resistance. In that case, you would select those rated, say, between 7 and 9 on disease. On the other hand, maybe you just care about getting the deepest green possible. In that case, you would select on the basis of color (I believe NTEP uses the term 'genetic color'). Or, you can simply go with averaged general performance-presumably a summary of ratings of all indices.

I am familiar with some of the cultivars you listed: Cochise IV, Turbo, Hemi, LS1200 (look at my avatar!), and Falcon IV. I currently have a blend of Cochise IV, LS1200, and Turbo.
I am not familiar with the other ones, but I would venture to guess that the available blends would be OK. Or better yet, get a custom blend, as Eric suggests.

As far as seeing a difference between a cultivar rated at 7.3 vs one at 8.7-I don't know. I've been told by seed distributors that there is no perceptible difference. On the other hand, I do assume that there are valid reasons for differences in ratings. I think of it this way: The main question is, How well do the cultivars perform in your lawn? 
Perhaps more than anything else, make sure that the blend that you order is rated 0.00% other crop.

I also recommend calling Hogan for recommendations. They are based in Tennessee, by the way.


----------



## RekeHavoc (Sep 27, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> SJ Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Is your preferred supplier Bob Hogan ?
> ...


I didn't want to name any names, but it seems you guys read between the lines. :thumbup: I will give them a call to discuss these questions I have. I wanted to check here also in the meantime to gather as much info as I possibly could before making a decision. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## RekeHavoc (Sep 27, 2017)

social port said:


> From my acquaintance with the reports, the NTEP studies rate the performance of a large variety of cultivars of each grass type in different climates/locations across the country. The cultivars are rated on a variety of indices, including color quality, leaf texture, spring green-up, and disease resistance.
> When selecting a cultivar for your lawn, you may choose to prioritize any of these indices. For example, being from Tennessee, you might want to select cultivars that are rated highest in disease resistance. In that case, you would select those rated, say, between 7 and 9 on disease. On the other hand, maybe you just care about getting the deepest green possible. In that case, you would select on the basis of color (I believe NTEP uses the term 'genetic color'). Or, you can simply go with averaged general performance-presumably a summary of ratings of all indices.
> 
> I am familiar with some of the cultivars you listed: Cochise IV, Turbo, Hemi, LS1200 (look at my avatar!), and Falcon IV. I currently have a blend of Cochise IV, LS1200, and Turbo.
> ...


Thank you for your response. This is very helpful. I take it you have been pleased with your blend? If you were to do it again, would you make the same decision?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

RekeHavoc said:


> I take it you have been pleased with your blend? If you were to do it again, would you make the same decision?


The simple answer is yes, to both questions. I have enjoyed very good performance from these three cultivars.

However, the full picture is more complicated, subjective, speculative, and therefore, probably unreliable. I suspect that one of the cultivars isn't particularly suited to the conditions here. I've had some net blotch (which was minimally impactful); more important, a noticeable percentage of my grass is has not endured the heat very well--turning a tannish color, almost like hay. Now, that is expected for fescue in the summer, and virtually every fescue property in my town has the same problem. The thing is: I want more from top-performing cultivars, especially with all of the love I give them.

So, I will be shaking things up this fall, ever in search for a more perfect lawn. Right now I am planning to reseed with cochise IV and then a cultivar that is novel to my lawn. My top choice at this point is Dynamite LS, but speedway is also a strong contender. 
But again, these are just speculations and personal inclinations, so value them accordingly. On paper, turbo, cochise iv, and ls1200 are great cultivars for Tennessee; even Hogan's company blend has some of these.


----------



## RekeHavoc (Sep 27, 2017)

social port said:


> RekeHavoc said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you have been pleased with your blend? If you were to do it again, would you make the same decision?
> ...


Awesome, again thanks! After talking with Hogan this afternoon, I have decided to try their Cochise IV, Hemi, Hot Rod, LS 1200, & Rebounder blend. I ordered a sample bag and will seed a few of the bare spots in my yard and see how it turns out. Good luck with your lawn!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

social port said:


> ... As far as seeing a difference between a cultivar rated at 7.3 vs one at 8.7-I don't know. I've been told by seed distributors that there is no perceptible difference. On the other hand, I do assume that there are valid reasons for differences in ratings. ...


The testing Least Significant Difference (LSD) value may help to eliminate that perceived difference outlier.

http://www.ntep.org/interpat.htm


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Powhatan said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > ... As far as seeing a difference between a cultivar rated at 7.3 vs one at 8.7-I don't know. I've been told by seed distributors that there is no perceptible difference. On the other hand, I do assume that there are valid reasons for differences in ratings. ...
> ...


Interesting...I had not read that before. They provide readers with a convenient way to determine whether ratings differ due to chance vs actual differences.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

RekeHavoc said:


> First, please forgive me as I know this is a total noob question, but you've got to start somewhere, right?!?
> 
> I am wanting to reseed several bare spots in my lawn. These areas are partially shaded at times throughout the day. I have been shopping around for TTTF blends and below is what my preferred supplier currently has. I have tried to do some research on these, but I think I have just come away even more confused. Can someone who is much smarter than me give me a quick rundown of the pros/cons of each of these and why one might be chosen over the other?
> 
> ...


For a home lawn as you describe, may I humbly recommend that you look only at only 2 NTEP criteria: disease resistance and shade tolerance. Top performers in those categories will serve you well.


----------

